
Ask HN: Where is Google website for coronavirus? - CutThroughtCrap
Where is Google website they keep talking about on news? Is there a domain for it already? Or at least &quot;under construction&quot;? Searched on Google.com and did not find anything useful. Or this is another hoax? Please advice.
======
slater
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22572526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22572526)

